
Oldest university on earth is reborn after 800 years - fiaz
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/oldest-university-on-earth-is-reborn-after-800-years-2042518.html
======
zandorg
They can rebuild it, but they can't get back all the burned books.

